# Teddy hotel



## aphonopelma1313 (Jan 2, 2015)

Visited this one alone. Very creepy place with all the furniture:

1

No space... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

2

Teen room... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

3

Disorder... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

4

Sitting... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

5

Room service... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

6

Teddy... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

7

TV corner... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

8

Cosy... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

9

Kitchen... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

10

Smaller one... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

11

Pool... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

12

The dining room... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

13

More green... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

14

Green... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

15

Hole... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

16

Cottons... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr


----------



## wombles (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope someone buys the place and revamps it! has potential! Good pics my friend!


----------



## Snips86x (Jan 3, 2015)

That's very clean in some places, how long has it been closed?

Great pics and looks like a creepy place indeed


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 3, 2015)

It's interesting that soom rooms look like they were abandoned yesterday, but others have fallen into decay.

Abandoned hotels often have a "Shining" vibe to them, especially if they have turn of the 1980s decor in place.


----------



## RNHWV8 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fantastic pics - thank you.

I love seeing hotels in particular as I used to work in the hotel industry.


----------

